# SUNRISE, FL | Metropica | 28 fl | Pro



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Metropica (miamiresidence.com)*
*



The Best of Both Worlds

Click to expand...

*


> What if you could be surrounded by nature’s beauty, yet have access to all of the exciting and convenient attractions of an urban center?
> At Metropica, this is exactly what residents and visitors enjoy.
> From an exciting array of dining and shopping destinations to beautifully landscaped open space and resort-style amenities, it is a master-planned community for those who seek the best of both worlds.
> *Metropica Location*
> ...











Metropica's First Residential Tower Receives TCO (hauteresidence.com)
Home - One Metropica - Luxury Condos in Sawgrass (livemetropica.com)
*The first tower is complete, more to come.*


----------

